# Huegenot Cross



## puriteen18 (Mar 13, 2004)

What is the Huegenot Cross? and where did it come from?


----------



## Fernando (Mar 13, 2004)

*I love Google!*

Huguenot Cross


----------



## puriteen18 (Mar 28, 2004)

Now why didn't I think of that!

Thanks :grin:


----------

